# Any tips for carving down blacks?



## Hardway (Aug 30, 2007)

What are some good things to keep in mind when carving down blacks? I was at Mammoth mountain and I attempted several times to link my turns on one of their black runs but it feels so steep that I can't seem to get back on my heel after going toe side. Heck, I can't get back on my toes after going heel side! So I'm constantly on 1 edge trying to figure out how to get back to the other. I've tried to just loosen up and not fear the speed but I fall and eat crap every time. Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

first when your about to link a turn rotate your hips, head and shoulders into the direction you want to go,(not too much though just so you still feel kind of loose a little)
the second part is hard as hell to explain in words someone correct me if they can say it better

release some of the weight from your back foot and a lil from your front foot(idk how to explain that) and swing your back foot forward and your forward foot back while starting to lift up onto your edge

kinda have your legs pivot around your upper body 

however this is all one fluent motion

by turning your head u create a coil effect(hard to explain lol) and then your legs will wip around and follow

to really get it you really have to commit to it, u mite fall a couple of times but u can really feel it wen you got it right

sry if i couldnt explain it good


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Hardway said:


> What are some good things to keep in mind when carving down blacks? I was at Mammoth mountain and I attempted several times to link my turns on one of their black runs but it feels so steep that I can't seem to get back on my heel after going toe side. Heck, I can't get back on my toes after going heel side! So I'm constantly on 1 edge trying to figure out how to get back to the other. I've tried to just loosen up and not fear the speed but I fall and eat crap every time. Any tips are appreciated!


Well, first, one thing to check is if the high-backs on your bindings are set to a forward lean. When this is done, it can creat dramatic board response when going to heel edge.

Second, start by doing really wide sweeps across the fall line. When your comfortable with this, make them a little more narrow. Then get tighter, and tighter. The paradox of this, however, is that the closer to straight down the fall line you go, the less work (turning) you have to do. When your making broad sweeps across the face of the trail, you have to turn your board A LOT at each side. When your going straight down the hill, your not turning your board as much, and thus it is takes less effort, and it mush easier to turn...you just have to watch out for your speed. 

Third, spend more time on the harder blues, and get those totally dialed before you step up to the blacks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You must become one with the mountain...

Ok, seriously you have to dig your edges and get the power out of your turns. If it's really steep, hop turn into each turn. There is definitely a "comfortable" factor with riding steeps. I would pick runs that have a low consequence factor and try to rip 'em. Be prepared to eat shit, dust your self off, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I had the same problem going down blacks initially. When you are changing to toe side, you just have to commit and aim down hil and lean forward a bit as mentioned in one of the above responses. Make sharp cuts at first so you almost come to a complete stop when turning side to side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not going to get as technical as the other guys. Just make sure you get your turns off fast. That's the key. "Don't think, feeeeeeelll".


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You must become one with the mountain...
> eat shit, dust your self off, lather, rinse, repeat.


eat shit and repeat...no dusting, no lather, no rinse...just empty yo pants at the end of the day...but pick a no consequence line, on a no consequence day with no consequence pow and dig in...or out...

Used to do the same but found I really trying to get my board across the fall line instead of going with the fall line because of apprehension...so now getting used to just pointing it, getting more on my tail to preventing subbing the nose and going for it and keeping the lower half loose and upper half balanced and only sometimes eating shit...hence the no consequence factor.


----------



## Hardway (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, I can't wait to put some of these to use!


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

My home mountain has moguls on all the blacks...I found it really helped me out to learn to ride them...It takes your mind off the grade of the run and also is great experience for when you are in the trees...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

sharp edges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I had the same question a week or two ago. I found out by trial and error that Sedition is spot on with his assessment. Going across the fall line a lot means you have to work hard to turn back the other direction. Get used to picking up the speed a bit and then work on not going so much across the fall line but more down it. The turns are much easier. Start at maybe 80 degrees to the line and then gradually decrease the angle. And if you get going too fast just slow it up and start again.

I had much more fun on the steeper stuff once I figured this out.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

dday_276 said:


> I had the same question a week or two ago. I found out by trial and error that Sedition is spot on with his assessment.


Thanks!


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

try to keep the nose of your board facing down the mountain as much as possible it seems like you are making to wide turns and cant counter them. Make smaller more controlled carves and try not to traverse all the way across. 
At least thats what i do


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The biggest factor to overcome with this is the fear of leaning down the hill. The steeper the pitch, the more it feels like you are leaning downhill. You really are not though; you are simply staying centered on the board. The idea here is to remain centered on the board. Due to our vestibular sense (inner ear) we want to stand upright with the head opposite the force of gravity. This works against us in skiing and riding as we must lean perpendicular to the terrain and we have to fight our instinct to stand vertical. If you are going down a 30 degree pitch, you must lean 30 degrees toward the horizon and it is a very difficult thing to learn to do. It just comes with practice and experience. keep working at it.
> .


this is such a great backstory explanation to the reasons why steeper runs are "harder" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


anyways, like snowolf said, pivot turns are good learner turns. I think its a good preface to the form you will need to have when ttrying to turn hard without leaving the ground...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Go at the run confidently. The more confidence you have, the less steep the run will seem and the better time you will have. Having a good amount of edge awareness and control is optimal simply because you'll be able to make more minute decisions and will be able to control your speed much more effiently. I've come to the conclusion that there's really no specific way to carve, you really just need to ride the terrain properly, turning and changing direction from time to time in order to control your speed.

Overall, getting more experience riding is the best way to learn how to ride them. Ollie and spin off every little bump and you'll learn the speed and control you need to ride more technical runs. Doing spins and ollies off everything for 3 or so seasons made me able to ollie gaps between the moguls and pretty much straightline a bumps course. 

Experience is the best teacher is completely true, regardless of how cliche that sounds.


----------

